# Speech Topic



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Okay, so I am very tired and I have decided to heck with my film noir topic, I'm doing an informative speech on hedgehogs. Now, what should the specific topic be? What would be most interesting?


----------



## Brillosmom (Aug 28, 2010)

EryBee said:


> Okay, so I am very tired and I have decided to heck with my film noir topic, I'm doing an informative speech on hedgehogs. Now, what should the specific topic be? What would be most interesting?


I too have to do an informative speech! I thought the same thing, I was going to do it on hedgehogs, but then she dropped the bomb and said it had to be news related  :twisted: 
I would inform people about their care and where they are from.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The history of them as pets in north america would be fun, or maybe something on anatomy (quills, muscle system for quills, etc). Not sure... I'm always hesitant to mention them, especially in front of large quantities of stupid people (LOL), so I'd steer away of too much on care unless you emphasize the expenses, heating, vet bills, in general make them sound very high maintenance to ward off impulse people.

If you do want info on history you can PM me, I've talked to several people who were around or have talked to people that were around during importation and the beginning of them as pets here. There isn't a ton of info but I can help you with what I have.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas! I started thinking along the anatomy lines, then along the habits topic, and right now I've decided on Eating Habits...it could change. But I think I'll focus more on wild hedghogs, that way it won't turn into me showing off photos of my hedgie and being ridiculous


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That's what we're here for! Showing off pictures of our hedgies & being ridiculous!! :lol: 

Brillosmom - if it has to news related, how about something like the take down of that horrible breeding place in Tx? Eh. The only thing I could think of.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You know, you could probably even interview a couple people who have taken in rescues. ?


----------

